# parts of a fish



## cow (Apr 25, 2010)

I discovered an old pic Id forgotten about

the fish is nowlong since gone


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty straightforward. LOL. Simple just the way men like it (OK, now I've outed our species )!


----------



## cow (Apr 25, 2010)

that one was quite a character

My last betta just died really old

Im on the lookout for another


----------

